# VPC3+CLF3 PROFIBUS-DP Slave Controller neue Version



## profichip (18 Juni 2008)

*profichip ergänzt mit der Version VPC3+CLF C3-Step seine erfolgreiche Baureihe VPC3+CLF (PQFP44) . *

Basierend auf dem VPC3+CLF bietet der C3 zusätzlich zu den DP-V0/V1/V2-Funktionen, 4 kB RAM Speicher, 5V / 3,3V Spannungsversorgung, nun den spezifizierten Dienst „Uhrzeitsynchronisation“ (DP-V2). Gerade Anwendungen mit Sicherheitsanforderungen benötigen diese Funktion im Chip, um die präzise Zeitstempelung auftretender Ereignisse durchzuführen oder Steuerungsfunktionen uhrzeitsynchron anzustoßen. Weiteres Ziel war auch die Stromaufnahme zu reduzieren, bei 5Vcc ca. 20%. Für die optimale Nutzung der neuen Funktionen ist eine erweiterte Version der Firmware verfügbar (z.B redundante Slave-Applikationen mit einem oder zwei Micro-Controllern )
Damit bietet die profichip GmbH die einzigen 'reinen' Slave Controller mit diesem Funktionsumfang in zwei unterschiedlichen Varianten an.


----------

